

What “Big Semi” sales reps don’t seem to understand - Regarding  - nameless_noob
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2012/02/28/the-missing-link-what-big-semi-sales-reps-dont-seem-to-understand/

======
verelo
Sounds like the big payment gateway systems. I feel that there could be an
opportunity for someone who wants to sell on a small scale to people who
"might" grow.

